# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Имидж >  Новое платье самостоятельно примет телефонный вызов

## Irina

*Новое платье самостоятельно примет телефонный вызов
*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

ЛОНДОН, 1 сентября. Компания CuteCircuit разрабатывает новое мини-платье, которое позволит больше никогда не пользоваться мобильным. Новинка сама примет звонок — достаточно просто поднять руку к уху, а для отсоединения вернуть ее на место.

Мини-платье внешне выглядит как темный богато текстурированный шелковый свитер-джерси, сообщает Oneindia. Сим-карта может размещаться в лейбле, а крошечная антенна будет установлена на подоле. Единственным недостатком мини-платья разработчики называют возможность звонить лишь ограниченному числу абонентов.

«Женщины нередко пропускают важные телефонные звонки лишь потому, что им неудобно все время носить телефон в руке, а карманы на женской одежде обычно если и есть, то очень маленькие», — заявляют производители. Компания CuteCircuit вознамерилась помочь женщинам оставаться на связи, не теряя элегантности во внешнем облике.

Новинка предположительно появится в продаже не раньше 2011 года. Производители пока не озвучили даже предварительную стоимость.

----------


## PatR!oT

идиотизм , скоро пойдеш на пляж , а у те  трусы жужжать  будут  и что вы подумали ???? мама звонит ))))) просто еще раз идиотизм , может они еще и мп3 плееер вшиют ))))

----------

